# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Richest (including Russian) sports clubs

## blurros

Here you can discuss the richest (Russian) sports clubs.  StadiumZone - Home 
has a list with all sports clubs with a revenue above 20 million euros online,
and it includes several Russian football, basketball and ice hockey clubs. But
are those figures right? I didn't expect the basketball and ice hockey clubs 
that high and a very wealthy club like Anzhi Makachkala that low, maybe
old figures? Real Madrid on the first spot isn't a big surprise, they have fans
on every street of the world.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Ice hockey is the most popular sport in Russia (I do believe it is even more popular than football/soccer) there is no any doubts that these clubs have such a revenue.

----------

